# Digital Camera ?



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Had to shop for new camera yesterday,somone at America West has our old one .







My wife uses it at work, caught earlier flight for home and just threw it in bag to get there on time. Everything made it home from Phoenix but camera.
We bought a Sony MVC-CD350, anyone ever use one of these? We use a digital camera that "copies" to CD because an image on a CD-R can be used in court as evidence. 
It was not a total loss for the day, I bought a 15" Sharp LCD TV for the camper.








They even threw in the cantilever mount for it . Mitch


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

There was a post here not to long ago about digital camera's, however, I do not think there was any discussion on the Sony Mavica. I used one of those several years ago when the images were written to a floppy disk. It was a good camera and tood good pictures as well. I don't think you can wrong with any Sony, they put out a good camera.

That TV sounds sweet. Where are you going to put it?


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, will play with the camera this weekend after the wife has her turn.
My plan for the TV is to put it in the "shelf". I have a real nice cantilever mount that will let it extend out and swivel almost 180. Will post pictures when it gets finished, looking at the 1st of April right now till I can get to it. Mitch


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We have an older Sony at work that also writes to floppies. It's a nice camera with very good optics. We have updated to a cannon which takes much better pictures (4 MP), but I still think the Sony has a better lens. We have a Kodak DX 3900 at home that is a couple years old. Works well, but again inferior lens.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

JMH712 said:


> Had to shop for new camera yesterday,somone at America West has our old one .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased the SONY Mavica CD-300 a while back. I love it. Using Mini CD's is great and convienent. You can shoot pictures all day if you had the time.








- THAT'S IT!! I need more time!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have a Sony/floppy at work - its been in for repairs twice, the third time I figured it was cheaper to buy a new one. We have a Kodak that works well, and simple to use. I've had an Olympus 450 since 1999 and its taken a lot of abuse, but keeps on working.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We love our mavica!
We have had one since 1999. I bought the highest megapixel I could find at the time.... 1.3, and thought that was incredible. Back then, the price was over $1000.

All in all, it has been a fantastic little camera. It is really nice to snap pictures for someone and them leave them with the floppy instead of taking it to a computer to move the pics off of a memory card. I have (literally) carried that camera around the world several times and my kids have taken to school and on field trips and we have not had one instant of trouble (I probably just jinxed it, though).

Even if I buy a newer, higher megapixel camera, I'll always keep this fun little toy!


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I would love to use new camera but cant get any time on it between Wife and Daughter.







We do have many many pictures now! Mitch


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We a sony DSC-92 5meg and just love it. It is a memory hog







You can store about 60 photos per 128Mb.

Thor


----------

